# Applaws Cat Wet Food - so confused!



## Katerfb45 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi!! We have 2 cats, 4 months and 7 months. We feed them applaws wet and dry food. We've been feeding them 2 tins of wet food a day and biscuits. But I've been told today it's not a complete food?? I don't want my babies eating rubbish. Please can someone help me out. What food would be better? I thought this food looked amazing! I'm so sick of cat food companies! They have Lily's kitchen in the cupboard but they've gone off it. 
Thanks guys, 
Kate


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Applaws isn't complete but that doesn't mean it's rubbish. It's meant to be fed alongside the biscuits to make a balanced diet. It isn't a diet I would chose for mine but Applaws biscuits are a great deal better than most on the market.
You could try foods like Animonda Carny, Bozita, or Smilla - available from Zooplus - but I think Applaws is pretty unique in its texture making it harder to persuade a cat to change over.


----------



## Katerfb45 (Dec 21, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Applaws isn't complete but that doesn't mean it's rubbish. It's meant to be fed alongside the biscuits to make a balanced diet. It isn't a diet I would chose for mine but Applaws biscuits are a great deal better than most on the market.
> You could try foods like Animonda Carny, Bozita, or Smilla - available from Zooplus - but I think Applaws is pretty unique in its texture making it harder to persuade a cat to change over.


Ah thank you. We've tried bozita before, but I want to know exactly how much meat is in it and it's not very clear for me. If we continue feeding what we are is this ok? Or is it like giving them too many treats? I'm just so confused.


----------



## Katerfb45 (Dec 21, 2015)

Katerfb45 said:


> Ah thank you. We've tried bozita before, but I want to know exactly how much meat is in it and it's not very clear for me. If we continue feeding what we are is this ok? Or is it like giving them too many treats? I'm just so confused.


Also when I read about both animonda and bozita it doesn't say that the meat content is too high. I just can't understand it all


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If your cats enjoy it then carry on. My concern would be over the cost of Applaws rather than anything else. 
The tins of Bozita have a higher meat content than the tetra packs - the meat content can't be too high though. Even the poor quality foods like Whiska's and Felix have more meat than the stated 4% (which only refers to the type of meat as mentioned in the variety eg chicken or lamb) Cats are obligate carnivores, needing meat above everything else in their diet. My girls - breeding Siamese - have a mix of raw and tinned foods like Bozita and Animonda (they also go through phases of going off things )
Biscuits tend to have too high a carbohydrate content - Applaws being one of the better ones with a high meat content


----------



## Karic (Sep 22, 2015)

When I found Applaws was not a complete food I phoned them for advice. They were very helpful. Phone them and see what they say.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

As Lynn has said, Applaws wet being complementary doesn't mean it's rubbish.  It's actually pretty good in terms of its meat content, and it's grain free.

If you are feeding it alongside the complete dry food, it's not a problem anyway. The pâté versions are complete. If you do really want a complete wet food that resembles Applaws tins/pouches you could look at Canagan. Quite a similar texture.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Personally, I'd just drop dry altogether and move to a proper complete wet cat food. Then there would be nothing to be confused about and no worries about the right ratio of dry to wet.

If they like the Thailand shredded stuff like Applaws you can buy complete food in the same style. Thrive complete, or [certain flavours of] Canagan or Tesco's finest, albeit the latter one has a bit of jelly too. They are all quite addictive though and not cheap either so adding a decent pate style food to the rotation would be best in the long term.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I


Katerfb45 said:


> Hi!! We have 2 cats, 4 months and 7 months. We feed them applaws wet and dry food. We've been feeding them 2 tins of wet food a day and biscuits. But I've been told today it's not a complete food?? I don't want my babies eating rubbish. Please can someone help me out. What food would be better? I thought this food looked amazing! I'm so sick of cat food companies! They have Lily's kitchen in the cupboard but they've gone off it.
> Thanks guys,
> Kate


I agree with @Satori. Ditch the dry and move on to good wet foods. If it is important for you to know what you are feeding then try those companies that are more transparent than the pack, such as CatzFineFood, Granatapet, Macs or Ropocat or some other foods on zooplus, such as Feringa. Or even move to raw.


----------



## Katerfb45 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone. So is Applaws dry food/dry food in general not very good? The vet was telling us it's the best dry food. We are considering moving to raw feeding in the new year, just a bit scared if I'm honest!! It's so hard because I want them to have the best!


----------



## Katerfb45 (Dec 21, 2015)

Here they are!


----------



## Katerfb45 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm looking at Applaws ingredients compared to Thrive and I can't understand the difference?? Is thrive a good food? Animonda Carny and Bozita etc confuse me.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Applaws Pate is complete, mine like it a bit but never finish it, they prefer the Sheba Terrines which are softer


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Applaws is fairly good for a dry food, as someone who only feeds wet and raw, I would not need my cat a wet with the same ingredients as applaws dry. 

If they like shredded style food there is hilife, however it isn't ever so suitable for kittens. 

Applaws pate would be, but it is very expensive for what you get. Thrive wet is good, but not completely complete and I don't think there is adequate fat content for a growing kitten. 

If you prefer buying in person some good wet foods are natures menu (adult and kitten are suitable), hilife kitten, wainwrights trays, butchers (in rotation). 

If you are tempted by raw a nice email to natural instinct may enable you to get a free 5kg trial pack. Now with any online order you are paying a lot in one go, but it is often cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> As Lynn has said, Applaws wet being complementary doesn't mean it's rubbish.  It's actually pretty good in terms of its meat content, and it's grain free.
> 
> If you are feeding it alongside the complete dry food, it's not a problem anyway. The pâté versions are complete. If you do really want a complete wet food that resembles Applaws tins/pouches you could look at Canagan. Quite a similar texture.


Shoshannah,

Where do you get your Canagan from? I would like to try it with Cody but the delivery charges I have seen online seem a bit steep and I don't want to buy a lot in case he doesn't like it!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi. I feed my 2 canagan now and again but it is quite expensive £1.09 for a tiny tin. It is similar to applaws as it is shredded meat bit it is complete. When I do feed it we always have clean bowls. Pets corner sell it (they are in places like frosts etc) or independant pet shops usually sell it, my local one does. Thrive complete is also a similar texture. Applaws do a complete pate, again it is quite expensive and my 2 arent overly keen. I wouldnt worry too much about which brand has a better meat content etc. Look for something without added sugars and that your cats like! If I order from zooplus I buy feringa and granata pet, even my die hard felix addict eats that. Bozita tins arent popular here - I think its a bit mushy for them.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Elaine b37 said:


> Shoshannah,
> 
> Where do you get your Canagan from? I would like to try it with Cody but the delivery charges I have seen online seem a bit steep and I don't want to buy a lot in case he doesn't like it!


I get mine from work, so not much help I'm afraid! 

Have you looked for any stockists local to you?https://www.canagan.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I
> 
> I agree with @Satori. Ditch the dry and move on to good wet foods. If it is important for you to know what you are feeding then try those companies that are more transparent than the pack, such as CatzFineFood, Granatapet, Macs or Ropocat or some other foods on zooplus, such as Feringa. Or even move to raw.


Hobbs2004!! So nice to see you back!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@hobbs2004! How did you change back from @SirBagpuss?


----------



## Hobbs2004! (Dec 24, 2015)

Elaine b37 said:


> Shoshannah,
> 
> Where do you get your Canagan from? I would like to try it with Cody but the delivery charges I have seen online seem a bit steep and I don't want to buy a lot in case he doesn't like it!


Do you have a pets corner near you? They stock it.


----------



## Hobbs2004! (Dec 24, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> @hobbs2004! How did you change back from @SirBagpuss?


Oh, I am having fun with my accounts! Lynn kindly merged my two accounts but unfortunately my original account is attached to a defunct email, so I got locked out again lol


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Hobbs2004! said:


> Do you have a pets corner near you? They stock it.


Not that I can find, I am in the North of England and we don't seem to have pets corner, however following the link that Shoshannah kindly provided it seems that a tiny independent pet shop within 10 minutes walking distance from my home stocks it! rather embarrassingly I assumed that their range wouldn't extend further than whiskas and go cat and so I have never been in it  however I will be calling in very soon to check it out!


----------

